# Belated BIG BIG Anniversary Wishes



## Wayne Little (Dec 20, 2009)

Totally let this slip by me after a very Busy week......!!!...Boy am I pee'd off at myself.

Guys on Thursday 17th December Charles and Edna Mae celebrated their *54TH Wedding Anniversary!!!*

YES 54th...A REAL BIG belated Congratulations to you, Charles and Edna Mae....

Heres to MANY more!


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 20, 2009)

Hey Charles!!! 

Happy Anniversary


----------



## Colin1 (Dec 20, 2009)

Charles, Edna Mae
many congratulations and have a great day


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 20, 2009)

My hat's off to you both!


----------



## Maximowitz (Dec 20, 2009)

Many congratulations indeed.


----------



## RabidAlien (Dec 20, 2009)

Wow....that's frikkin amazing!  Happy anniversary, y'all, and here's to many more like it!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Dec 20, 2009)

Congratulations to Charles and Edna Mae!

Like I said on Facebook, I was six (6) when Charles got married! 

All the best, and wishes for many more! 

TO


----------



## Marcel (Dec 20, 2009)

ToughOmbre said:


> Like I said on Facebook, I was six (6) when Charles got married!



I was -20  Congratulations Charles and Edna Mae!


----------



## rochie (Dec 20, 2009)

many congratulations to you and your wife Charles


----------



## Catch22 (Dec 20, 2009)

Congratulations Charles!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 20, 2009)

That is amazing, the best of congratulations to you kids!


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 20, 2009)

A huge congrats to you and your better half, Charles!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 21, 2009)

Congratulations Charles and Edna.


Wheels


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 21, 2009)

A very big Congrats to you and Edna Mae Charles!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 21, 2009)

Warmest congratulations Charles and Edna Mae, and may you have many more Happy Anniversaries.


----------



## Heinz (Dec 21, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## ccheese (Dec 21, 2009)

Edna Mae and I thank you all for your warm wishes. I took her to The Surf Rider, at the beach, Saturday night for
dinner. She sez they have the best crab cakes in town. We are looking forward to more.

Charles


----------



## diddyriddick (Dec 21, 2009)

Congratulations, Charles! You should be proud!


----------

